# Bezels for HDS and triple flashlight



## desert.snake (Sep 24, 2020)

*Custom flashlight and bezels for HDS*

Triple optic flashlights:​
Some lights on a modular platform, parts are compatible with Mac's and others (LE from @mcbrat , CWF Conversion Engine, etc. and head threads also match)

This flashlight model 'Forty-Five'.
Body processing will be 6 and 8 flutes on head:


























Flashlights in stock​2. Mokume with more relief etching, driver H17F, McClicky switch, sapphire lens, Nichia 219B 4000K, stainless steel clip

$

3. Zirconium, driver H17F, McClicky switch, Carclo 10507, sapphire lens, Nichia 219B 4000K, stainless steel clip

$

4. Copper with round holes, driver H17F, McClicky switch, sapphire lens, Nichia 219C 4000K, stainless steel clip

$

























3. Copper pills for 17 mm drivers, suitable for Mac, Okluma, Deadwood Huckleberry, CWF Arcadian, etc.

$







Bezels for HDS flashlights
​Bezels from this thread
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?469021-Project-Bezel-from-special-metal

I write down those interested in the list, as far as possible, everything will be done

List damascus:

- 59ride trit slots
- Light11smooth bezel with tritium slots
-
List berillium copper:

- robd88
- pilo7448
- JasperJones
-
List zirconium:

-

Bezel in stock:


----------



## id30209 (Sep 24, 2020)

Awesome news!
Are they going to be polished (zirc bezels)?


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## desert.snake (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, I think to polish them, and then either leave them shiny or make them black, to make them black, they must be polished anyway))


----------



## id30209 (Sep 24, 2020)

desert.snake said:


> Yes, I think to polish them, and then either leave them shiny or make them black, to make them black, they must be polished anyway))



That’s what i was thinking[emoji41]
Black Zirc [emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Ozythemandias (Sep 24, 2020)

In for a damascus bezel


----------



## lion504 (Sep 25, 2020)

I’m in for a dual-purpose crenelated black zirc bezel.


----------



## Light11 (Sep 25, 2020)

In for a smooth Damascus bezel with tritium slots.

Edit: As per conversation I would like a second Damascus bezel.Crenelated with tritium slots.


----------



## desert.snake (Nov 1, 2020)

Well, while due to the virus all work is stalled, my friend uses pieces of the same material for blades, more precisely for fittings


----------



## desert.snake (Nov 30, 2020)

there is a small shift


----------



## kevinm (Nov 30, 2020)

Are these lights 18350 sized or 16430 sized?


----------



## desert.snake (Dec 1, 2020)

kevinm said:


> Are these lights 18350 sized or 16430 sized?



Yes, this 18350, when do it, I will show everything in detail, while we are thinking about the clip


----------



## desert.snake (Dec 20, 2020)

Work in progress


----------



## id30209 (Dec 20, 2020)

Awesome!!!
I see my bezel 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Light11 (Dec 20, 2020)

Looking really nice!
would that be my bezel in the last picture?


----------



## desert.snake (Dec 22, 2020)

Light11 said:


> Looking really nice!
> would that be my bezel in the last picture?



One of them for sure))


----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 23, 2020)

Are these bezels for sale?


----------



## desert.snake (Dec 24, 2020)

Tk59194 said:


> Are these bezels for sale?



Yes, but they are not ready yet, on some you need to cut teeth and tritium slots, polish and etch some, treat others with fire. When they are ready - will post the full information in 1 post, I hope there will be no more delays..


----------



## desert.snake (Jan 15, 2021)

Teeth and slots cut out, left to polish and etch


----------



## id30209 (Jan 15, 2021)

Awesome!!


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Light11 (Jan 15, 2021)

desert.snake said:


> Teeth and slots cut out, left to polish and etch



Awesome!
we are almost there😁


----------



## desert.snake (Jan 25, 2021)

They arrived, got a little polish and tomorrow those that should be black will turn black))

Zirconium with teeth and slots already belongs id30209 , everyone who expressed interest, I will write letters


----------



## Tk59194 (Jan 25, 2021)

Those look awesome!


----------



## pilo7448 (Jan 26, 2021)

Ive been following but haven't spoken up.. I would be interested in a crenulated Zirc with slots for trits (if you have one available)..ty

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448 (Jan 26, 2021)

Copper would also be sweet

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Jan 26, 2021)

Oustanding brother!


----------



## Sos24 (Feb 2, 2021)

I really like the non-polished darker bezel without crenellations and with tritium slots.


----------



## pilo7448 (Feb 9, 2021)

In for Berillium copper please. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59ride (Feb 16, 2021)

in for a crenulated damascus with trit slots, also would like a timascus if doing in the future


----------



## greatscoot (Feb 17, 2021)

I'd be in for a crenulated Zirc with trit slots.


----------



## ipaulr (Feb 19, 2021)

I’m very interested in Damascus flashlights. You can PM me when you’re ready and show me pictures and prices. Thanks, Paul


----------



## desert.snake (Mar 12, 2021)

Progress is underway, photos of bodies have been added, soon there will be clips and final assembly.

The 2 remaining bezels need to be sold urgently, so price drop


----------



## greatscoot (Mar 12, 2021)

desert.snake said:


> Progress is underway, photos of bodies have been added, soon there will be clips and final assembly.
> 
> The 2 remaining bezels need to be sold urgently, so price drop




Can you mill trit slots in the Zirc Bezel?


----------



## desert.snake (Mar 14, 2021)

greatscoot said:


> Can you mill trit slots in the Zirc Bezel?



Sorry, not yet, machine is busy with other parts.


----------



## id30209 (Mar 19, 2021)

This is sexy as hell...
Zirc crenulated and trited.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## desert.snake (Mar 26, 2021)

id30209 said:


> This is sexy as hell...
> Zirc crenulated and trited.



Thanks for good words!



Price drop - smooth black zirc $ 85


----------



## stewdogg (Mar 26, 2021)

desert.snake said:


> there is a small shift




What was the small shift?
Any more information or planning for the triple flashlights?


----------



## desert.snake (Mar 27, 2021)

stewdogg said:


> What was the small shift?
> Any more information or planning for the triple flashlights?



The bodies are processed, all the filling is ready. It remains to make good clips, collect and polish all this


----------



## desert.snake (Jul 1, 2021)

*Re: Custom flashlight and bezels for HDS*

Good news, the flashlight is ready 1 for sale in Damascus, and soon there will be more in bronze, zirconium and others.

damascus flashlight photo:
https://postimg.cc/gallery/mZ7qz7n


----------



## kevinm (Jul 1, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## desert.snake (Jul 2, 2021)

*Re: Custom flashlight and bezels for HDS*



kevinm said:


> Looks great!



Thank you! Do you think bronze / zirconium / mokume will be okay?


----------



## kevinm (Jul 2, 2021)

*Re: Custom flashlight and bezels for HDS*

Absolutely. I'd go with a glass finish on the zirc and a deeper etch on the mokume (tricolor would probably look best). Bronze will patina beautifully with that design.


----------



## Trip Miller (Jul 5, 2021)

*Re: Custom flashlight and bezels for HDS*

I cannot tell from this thread if you have an HDS Zirc bezel in stock available or if this is just a sign up list? Let me know if this is available as I am interested in one.


----------



## desert.snake (Jul 10, 2021)

*Re: Custom flashlight and bezels for HDS*

No bezels available yet, as soon as they appear - I will update 1 message of the topic.


----------



## JasperJones (Jul 11, 2021)

*Re: Custom flashlight and bezels for HDS*

I would be in for a copper/BeCu bezel


----------



## desert.snake (Jul 20, 2021)

*Re: Custom flashlight and bezels for HDS*

Update - Damascus flashlight #2 sold and goes to the USA



JasperJones said:


> I would be in for a copper/BeCu bezel



Ok, I wrote it down to the table


----------



## usdiver (Jul 21, 2021)

*Re: Custom flashlight and bezels for HDS*

What do you have left in the HDS lineup?


----------



## greatscoot (Jul 21, 2021)

*Re: Custom flashlight and bezels for HDS*

I'd be in for a Zirc with trit slots, if possible.


----------



## desert.snake (Aug 4, 2021)

greatscoot OK ​
update:

There are a couple of pieces of metal, soon there will be 3 lanterns - 2 from this mokume and 1 from zirconium


----------



## Dobtruckers (Sep 10, 2021)

I would like a complete light in copper. Is that an option that might happen?


----------



## desert.snake (Sep 12, 2021)

Dobtruckers said:


> I would like a complete light in copper. Is that an option that might happen?


Yeah it is possible


----------



## Rstype (Sep 13, 2021)

desert.snake said:


> Yeah it is possible


Been a little while apologies for that. 
But I received a little while ago one of the Damascus flashlights sporting triple nichia 219B leds with the H17fx driver.

it’s a first for me having A Damascus light and I gotta say it has a wonderful heft to it. 
Darker in color like have a stonewashed titanium light but with granulation as if it had a wooden texture.
The patterns on the bezel remind me of a barrel from a revolver. Plenty of crenellations to let the light out with placed face down.

Threads are pretty smooth when putting the bezel to the body of the light. Takes a 18350 cell. And uses a mcclicky switch which is held by a retaining ring.

I feel honored to have one of these and give many thanks to desert snake.


----------



## desert.snake (Sep 14, 2021)

Rstype said:


> Been a little while apologies for that.
> But I received a little while ago one of the Damascus flashlights sporting triple nichia 219B leds with the H17fx driver.
> 
> it’s a first for me having A Damascus light and I gotta say it has a wonderful heft to it.
> ...


Thank you very much for the kind words, I'm glad you liked it))


----------



## kevinm (Sep 14, 2021)

How much will the mokume lights be?


----------



## desert.snake (Sep 15, 2021)

kevinm said:


> How much will the mokume lights be?


Mokume lights will be 2 pieces, 1300 each including delivery, and one zirconium


----------



## desert.snake (Oct 21, 2021)

Mokume and Zirconium ready, it remains to finish polishing and assemble


----------



## pilo7448 (Oct 21, 2021)

Mokume are beautiful


----------



## desert.snake (Nov 6, 2021)

One is ready, the price has been adjusted, posted it in the first post so as not to clutter up the place


----------



## desert.snake (Dec 15, 2021)

price drop on mokume flashlight during the holidays until January 1


----------



## desert.snake (Mar 2, 2022)

upd - done 5, 1 copper left for USA (with oval holes)

and are 3 more copper pills


----------



## desert.snake (Apr 16, 2022)

Add copper light and price drop


----------



## desert.snake (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## desert.snake (Jun 9, 2022)

big price drop on triple flashlight

mokume - 600
zirconium - 550 500
copper - 500 450

update - all flashlight exchange


----------



## Kid9P (Sep 12, 2022)

Those look great!


----------



## 59ride (Sep 13, 2022)

I never got a reply re a HDS crenulated damascus bezel with trit slots, are they still available ?


----------



## desert.snake (Sep 14, 2022)

59ride said:


> I never got a reply re a HDS crenulated damascus bezel with trit slots, are they still available ?


Hi, I may have deleted your message when I accidentally cleared my entire inbox and deleted all messages, sorry. Damascus is no longer available.


----------

